# Decent Float tube?



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been slobbering over float tubes lately and was wondering what you guys think of this one on KSL i may just get it

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=487&ad=2992904&lpid=&cat=188


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's a good price, but I don't think I would like a round tube. Something with a U shape is much easier to get in and out of and it gives you a more relaxed, sitting position.

Cabela's had a deal going this time last year and I picked up a "U-boat" and a pair of Creek Company fins for $99.00. It was an internet deal, but they honored it in Lehi.

$60.00 _is_ pretty cheap though.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a round tube and it works just fine. I'd rather have a U but mine is light and I pack into lakes some times. That tubes been on there a little bit now I bet you he would do 50 with no problems. Thats a good deal. I'm still waiting on a fishcat on there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one just like it but its been used twice and I'll throw in some caddis fins, all for $30. I got a pontoon two years ago and haven't used the tube since.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!! good on ya GF! I love this forum. You should jump on it MF


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had one almost identical (except for color) to the one on KSL since I was like 13 or 14. It has served me well. I recently upgraded to a pontoon, so it will probably not see too much more use, but I plan on keeping it for backpacking trips and such. $60 is a dang good price, but nothing beats $30! You'll be glad you got one. Beats the heck out of always fishing from shore!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I have one just like it but its been used twice and I'll throw in some caddis fins, all for $30. I got a pontoon two years ago and haven't used the tube since.


Thats an awesome deal GF im willing to take it _(O)_


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Shoot me a PM and we'll git sumpin figrd.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got a Caddis U-tube last year and tried it out for the first time at Daybreak lake just to get the feel for it. It was fun, but definitely something to get used to.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, one more thing,...I know, stupid question, but how do you know when the float tube is inflated enough or too much. It says to inflate at a max psi of 5. How do you know when it is full enough?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I just fill my float tube until its good and tight. I have noticed that it always deflates a little on the water. The only thing you have to watch for is if you fill it tight and take it somewhere warmer or leave it in the sun the air expands and they will burst.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Oh, one more thing,...I know, stupid question, but how do you know when the float tube is inflated enough or too much. It says to inflate at a max psi of 5. How do you know when it is full enough?


JAT- if you are worried about it you can use a low pressure tire guage to check down below 5 psi (like the pressure guages for ATV's). I think I remember you saying you live in the Salt Lake Valley, if you do and plan on fishing higher lakes do not inflate it until it is "tight" while you are at home. I guarantee with the elevation the pressure inside your tube will rise and could be a costly lesson :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

> I think I remember you saying you live in the Salt Lake Valley, if you do and plan on fishing higher lakes do not inflate it until it is "tight" while you are at home. I guarantee with the elevation the pressure inside your tube will rise and could be a costly lesson :wink:


Good point. I always inflate mine on location


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Always good to have a tube for packing in. Need the vinyl bladder though so you can inflate by mouth.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be nice. I'm just buying like a 20 dollar foot pump


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I usually just inflate it by mouth or with a little pump I bought on sale at harbor freight for like $5


----------

